# Figleaves 20% discount



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi All

I hope this is the right place to post this, sorry if it isn't.

I've been doing a little freelance work for internet company http://www.figleaves.com and they have given me a 20% discount voucher for friends to use - they said I could post it on here, so if you want any maternity undies/bras etc then get them now and make use of my discount!

Just enter the word 'friends' at the checkout to receive 20% off full price items across the site (not just maternity, but they do have a lovely range!)

Elly


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Aww Wildcat, that is such a lovely thing for you to do       I might have to pop on and have a look. DH is away on exercise with the Army and is due back in 2 weeks, might find something nice for when he gets back


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

Wildcat thats a lovely thing for you to do - my work computer wont let me access figleaves though


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Ohh Elly

That is so kind of you to share with us  shall see what news Sunday brings for me b4 deciding what to have a peruse at 

Hope all is going well for you 

Jennie
x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

My Pleasure - I hope you all find some yummy undies!  I am loving the new dita von teese stuff, but might have to wait until I'm not pregnant to get them!


----------

